# Christmas moss vs java for tads



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

To begin, i am trying to set up tad water with indian almond leaves and some type of moss or other plant. I was thinking bits of java moss like many do, but cannot find any in local stores. Well i finally found a local pet store that keeps different kinds of mosses but go figure they have everything Except java moss and the closest thing they have is Christmas moss. Now my question is: Is christmas moss similar enough to java moss in terms of using christmas in the same manner? Does it grow relatively similar and feed the tads as such? I couldnt really find any info on here except a picture comparison in which it looks very similar.

Any other input or comments that i didnt think about between mosses appreciated. Thanks all for time


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

It'll serve the same purpose, it's a little more finicky and usually needs a bit more light, but I'm sure it will be fine. I used it with baby CRS shrimp and they grew up just as well as with java.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

christmas moss has a more compact and 'frond' like growth pattern submerged than java dose, which tends to be more stringy and loose. Java will grow faster if you you just need something for tad cups. In the vivarium I have noticed christmas may grow a little faster in the terrestrial state than java, but I need to look at this some more.


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

hmm, interesting. Well thank you both so far. If anyone has any other comments itd be appreciated. I think i may have to experiment with both from the sounds of it and kind of see. Guess ill be ordering java online. Thanks to both of you though!


----------



## Rmm226 (Jun 22, 2010)

Java moss and christmas moss are virtually the same. The average person wont really notice a difference and be able to pick one from the other. As someone previously stated christmas moss is a little more finicky but if you can grow one you can most likely grow the other. I have access to java moss all year round whenever i need it as much as i need. Where are you located maybe i could help you out?


----------

